

Ask HN: Perfect HN timing - grigy

What's the best time for posting at HN to get more views? Is there such analysis?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2259761> suggests there is no "best" time
by some measures. The point is that if you post at quiet times your post stays
visible for longer, but there are fewer people to see it. If you post at busy
times your post falls down the "newest" page faster, but there are more people
looking.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2022547> gives advice on how to stay on
the "newest" page the longest.

They don't tell the whole story - I am continuing my analyses.

------
natep
There was a story on the front page yesterday that I can't find, but no, it
doesn't matter when you post. There are always enough people viewing the new
page to vote it to the front.

